# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Ponyo (movie review)

## TheDanishGuy

Ponyo (Movie Review)



This week, we go deep-sea fishing in adaptations – This is Ponyo.


Ponyo is a newer addition to the Studio Ghibli's roster. It stars Sosuke, a playful, imaginative 5-year-old boy, and his mother Lisa. Sosuke goes fishing one day, before a storm hits, and discovers our other main character, Ponyo, a little mermaid his own age, just as cheerful and adorable as he.


Together, they help the town when it is flooded, and later against Ponyo's Dad, whose motives are not so noble as one would think of a father to such a darling girl.


*Final score*: 10/10



*Final thoughts*: I'm sorry I can't say more about this movie, but it really is something you have to experience for yourself.


It is light, colourful, and cute, all the way through.


In my opinion, the best work Studio Ghibli has produced so far.


Then again, I might be biased, since it is an adaptation of The Little Mermaid, which was originally a Danish fairy tale.


The character quirks are wonderful, to boot. Heck, some of them are plot-essential.


I especially love one moment when Lisa types ”Bug off” in Morse to her husband at sea.


They could just as easily said ”Dumbass”, an acceptable translation of the original word, which we all know so well: ”BAKA!”


Then again, I fear it wouldn't be appropriate for a kids' film.


Rounding up: If you haven't already, and you need a pick-me-up, go watch this movie, preferably with younger members of your family.

----------

